# Icsi treatment advice



## lauramcd21 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi I attended GRI yesterday for my scan after ten days of gonal f and Luveris injections.  I've been told that my womb lining is 9.6 and I have about 8 follicles measuring between 11 and 17 mm is this good?? I have to take my booster injection tonight then attend the Nuffield on Monday for egg retrieval I'm really nervous about it.  Could anyone give me some info on what to expect ?  Thanks ladies x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

That result couldn't be any better, lining perfect and follicle sizes perfect, mine was exactly same as yours. Good luck x


----------



## lauramcd21 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks forever hopeful .  How is your treatment going?


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Laura, your response is perfect and you should hopefully get a good few eggs on Monday. Egg collection is absolutely fine so don't worry. I've just gone through my second retrieval earlier in the week and its fine. Not sure what way your clinic sedate, but in GCRM I was totally knocked out so felt nothing - it was great! Woke up 15 mins feeling like I'd been asleep for hours! Wee bit sore afterwards but nothing you can't handle - good luck, no need to be nervous. 
L x


----------

